# Creda Electric Storage Heaters



## andycole9 (23 Feb 2010)

Hi all. I have read through alot of the posts and most things make sense. I have a few other questions though. i have three storage heaters in my apt, one of which is a combi, i.e. it has a manual fan. By manual though, i mean i can turn it on once the ESB night rates kick in, about 23.00 each night. i would have thought that the whole idea behind a manual option, is that i could turn it on when i wanted to. Does anyone have one of these Creda combi storage heaters? 

I have tried to put the input at 6 and output at 1 over night tonight and will then increase output tomorrow evening and see if that makes a difference on the other two heaters. As a general rule of thumb, should i leave input at 6 all the time and output at 1 overnight, increasing it in the evening to release the heat? Also, can i leave the main switch on, all the time? It only costs once 23.00 comes along and the red light comes on, right?

Finally, i have two electric mounted heaters with timers. Again, is it ok to leave the main power switch on, all the time but since i have it on timer, it will only cost me when the heater flicks on per the timing i have it set to?

Thanks for your help


----------



## McGann (7 Mar 2010)

increase the output to 3 or higher and when you turn the manual switch on - you get fan heat at any time of the day/night.

I always set the dial to "6 input" and approximately "3 output".

You need to have the main switch on all the time.  In the summertime I turn this switch off.

hope this helps.
Mcgann


----------



## bertie1 (10 Mar 2010)

andycole9 said:


> Hi all. I have read through alot of the posts and most things make sense. I have a few other questions though. i have three storage heaters in my apt, one of which is a combi, i.e. it has a manual fan. By manual though, i mean i can turn it on once the ESB night rates kick in, about 23.00 each night. i would have thought that the whole idea behind a manual option, is that i could turn it on when i wanted to. Does anyone have one of these Creda combi storage heaters?
> The manual fan assisted heater can be turned on at any stage , but costs a lot more to run if put on before 23.00. The output control on the storage side is the thermostat for the fan heater. The fan should only be used for emergencies, the storage heating side is what should be on over night
> 
> I have tried to put the input at 6 and output at 1 over night tonight and will then increase output tomorrow evening and see if that makes a difference on the other two heaters. It will govern the storage side only which is the cheaper option in any case
> ...


 
Storage heating is designed to run by night at a cheaper rate of electricity


----------



## arik11 (14 Sep 2010)

*Devireg 710-2*

Hi
I am a “newbie “ to storage heaters and have found all postings very helpful. I have the basic Creda heaters with 2 dials .
Still puzzled with this Devireg 710-2 Thingy in the fuse box. What exactly is the dial next to the red flashing light for with
+4 +2 0 -2 -4 next to it .Even on the Devireg web site this is not clearly explained.


----------

